# Corn wart skin bottle!:)



## Bottleheadz (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi, just dug this little beauty today! Hand blown yes. Pretty rare? Can't find a single image or reference on the net! Any info on this would be pretty sweet.. Thanks! Also can't figure out how to rotate the image??


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 13, 2019)

That's a strange one, it doesn't say anything else?  I'm guessing a "wart skin" was something to be placed over a wart?  Odd that there's no brand name on it.  Maybe it was part of a larger set of something.  I've definitely never seen one before.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 13, 2019)

Way cool.


----------



## Bottleheadz (Jan 13, 2019)

I know right? You would think that it would have been common in the day? Yah to treat warts?? Amazing how there is no info on it out there. The bottles I've been finding in this area all come out pretty mint. They are protected by a lot of carbon burnt dirt. They look pretty new coming out. I've dug in a few dumps before and the bottles come out pretty etched.. It's nice to find ones that don't really need to be polished!


----------



## Bottleheadz (Jan 13, 2019)

sandchip said:


> Way cool.


Yes! I love it! I assume when you can't find information on it, it makes it extra special and a bit more valuable.. Yah maybe it did come from some sort of custom cure kit??


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jan 14, 2019)

What a little beauty that is. Nice and clean, too!


----------



## Warf rat (Jan 17, 2019)

What a sweet little bottle!! A fun one to wash up.


----------



## Bottleheadz (Jan 18, 2019)

GLASSHOPPER55 said:


> What a little beauty that is. Nice and clean, too!


Thanks for the great comments! I can't wait to dig in that area again!


----------



## jarhead67 (Jan 21, 2019)

Right up there with the Arctic Frost Bite Cure.


----------

